# Fould free imaging software



## cowjelly (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi I was wanting to get some imaging software but finances are tight so while looking through the net I came across this link. I got photoplus 6.0 it seems to be alot like an older version of photoshop anyway here's the address, I'm not connected to them in anyway just hope it can help someone in tight financial times.

http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/pixelbasedwin/tp/freephotoedw.htm

Regards,
Keith...


----------



## gketell (Oct 5, 2008)

If you are looking for current, high-capability free photo editing software GIMP is probably the "closest to photoshop" free software out there.  http://gimp.org/


----------



## stevebuk (Oct 5, 2008)

its from serif, and you can get all sorts of free software here..
http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 6, 2008)

I prefer InfranView: http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven't tried Gimp in a few years. Have they really improved it?


----------



## Mudder (Oct 7, 2008)

DurocShark said:


> I haven't tried Gimp in a few years. Have they really improved it?



Gimp is a great program and I have used it for quite a while but recently I was tasked with finding a free program for work that did not have such a long learning curve and one of the best that I have found is a program called "paint.net". It requires that you have the Microsoft .net framework installed but most folks with XP already have it installed. It's a small download and I believe it deserves consideration.

Have a look for yourself:

http://www.getpaint.net/index.html


----------



## SamThePenMan (Oct 7, 2008)

I also use GIMP and love it. All the graphics and photos I have on my site are edited/created using GIMP. Except for maybe a few where I used Blender 3d to design the my shop area.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been lucky and had employer purchased Photoshops since version 4. We just bought a site license of CS3 Web Premium (it was dirt cheap since CS4 was coming), and I have it on my laptop. So I've never been able to get over the Gimp learning curve since it was so easy to light up Photoshop that I've been using for decades (!) now.

I (finally) started playing with Illustrator. I never used it for much in the past. It's pretty cool!


----------

